# Soon To Be New Family Member



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

3 months past her 14th Birthday, we lost our little Britt - Millie. She was such a part of our life that we were reluctant to face that again. As the saying goes time heals. We've been talking with a rescue group for a couple of weeks now, and finally made the decision to adopt this little beauty. Today was the meet and get acquainted session, which was  love at first sight for my wife and I.  All that's left is the paperwork, vet clearance, and she comes home with us, on Tuesday. So excited about seeing her today that I forgot my camera, so having to rely on a cell phone which doesn't do her justice.

View attachment 135601


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> 3 months past her 14th Birthday, we lost our little Britt - Millie.


I'm sorry to hear that. We are "dog people" too and I know how much they become part of the family.


smoke665 said:


> ...So excited about seeing her today that I forgot my camera, so having to rely on a cell phone which doesn't do her justice.


Yeah, but you know plenty about taking good pictures regardless of the camera. I think you've done fine with this. Getting a lower angle is excellent, rather than "shooting down" upon her (literally and figuratively). Cute puppy! And awesome for you supporting the rescue groups. (We also do that.)


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> I know how much they become part of the family



Britts are a special breed, funny, to smart for their own good, and form very strong attachments with their people. The first part of this girls life was spent outside in a yard without much human interaction, so she's ready for a family.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome and congrats.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats on finding your next best friend. It's always hard to loose one but she looks like a beautiful girl and I'm sure she'll bring joy for some time to come.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, been over 2 years since we lost our Britt, and finally our Boxer this past October. When you have fur kids for so many years, being without any is tough. Making that decision to go again is equally tough.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Gorgeous pup. I never had a dog until a couple of years ago. Man, I love that boy. To think what I had been missing all these years. 

On a side note, I would love to photograph (B & W) that persons hands in the shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Gorgeous pup. I never had a dog until a couple of years ago. Man, I love that boy. To think what I had been missing all these years.
> 
> On a side note, I would love to photograph (B & W) that persons hands in the shot.



Our first fur kid  a Peek-A-Poo, lived to the ripe old age of 18 yrs 6 mo. Shortly after we acquired her we went into business, my wife carried her into the office everyday, so for years she became a fixture. When she passed it was hard, but after a year, our first Brittany made her appearance, followed by a Yorkie the next year, and a Boxer (that was supposed to be our sons).  They also went to the office everyday, where they presided over the daily operations from a couch in my office, or a bed under my wife's desk. Lost the Yorkie in 2010 (10 yrs old) due to cancer, the Britt in 2014 (14+) auto immune disease, and the Boxer last October (13) cancer. Losing the last one was the hardest, because there were none left at home. We resisted the urge as long as we could, telling ourselves it would be better not to get another, and coming up with all sorts of reasons not to, but in the end our resistance was futile.

I'll tell the wife, you have a hand fetish for her!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 23, 2017)

Cute dog I know how it feels to to have one pass


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Feb 23, 2017)

She is too cute!  Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2017)

It is a hard time to lose a loving pet. When you chocolate lab CinCin passed in 2015 I said never again, the pain was so great.  But then last year we decided to try again, the house just was not a home without a dog family member.  We tried for a puppy but found age has caught up to us and I could not handle a pup again.  But the mom was being retired and we took her at 6 years old.  She is a wonderful dog, always with me and my new best friend.   Rescuing or getting a retired dog from the kennel club is the way to go, particularly as we get older.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2017)

Woodsman said:


> he house just was not a home without a dog family member.



We really tried to resist the urge, and it was nice to not have the responsibility, but we just couldn't do it.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2017)

I know that feeling of wanting to resist the urge to get another.  My last had a long decline which was so hard to watch.  But now that we have another I am so happy we made the plunge again last August.   She just lights up the house and certainly keeps me active.  She has brought many smiles back into the house that were missing for too long


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2017)

@Woodsman the one thing about this new one, is she's not shy about being spoiled. She convinced the wife that she needed to be rocked Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @Woodsman the one thing about this new one, is she's not shy about being spoiled. She convinced the wife that she needed to be rocked Sunday afternoon.



Oh I know that look.  Mine is the same way, we call her a very needy dog.   Wants to be constantly touched and reassured.   When we went to see the puppies she came over and put her head on my wifes lap.  Thats when we knew she would be coming home with us.    She has really settled in here now with her new pack.


----------

